
Show HN: Protect Your Wealth with Kubera - evergre
https://kubera.com
======
kevinyun
Looks pretty awesome. I am a fan of the Personal Capital product, but am not
their customer due to a really poor experience with trying out their
paid/banking services.

I'm curious what makes you guys different from Personal Capital?

------
evergre
Kubera founder (and huge HN fan) here. Please feel free to ask any questions.

~~~
pipework
In this era of privacy, why would I list such important information with you?
I see your track record, but I'm fairly certain this data you store (however
encrypted) and ask users to enter or connect to your systems sits somewhere
closer to medical PII in value than a massive trove of mail from a smaller
operator in the space.

This seems like you're building an extremely high value target on the back of
successes of handling data of a lower value tier no matter how wonderful
everything is, and success only grows the bounty. I don't need to hear that it
won't happen, I need to see how I'm already protected should the worst come to
pass. If all you can offer is best practices and no disaster plan that makes
me better off than whole, I can only give you my best wishes for your future
instead of a $10/month place at my table.

